# Not yet finished



## Miaowmix

What would be a correct translation of "not yet finished" as in "this story is not yet finished"?
Could be something like this: 这个故事迄完 or perhaps 这个故事不迄完

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## yc6489

这个故事还没有完成。

Or if you really want to use the character 迄:

这个故事迄未完成。

迄未 means "not yet".


----------



## Miaowmix

Great! Thanks!


----------



## CHinphilly

迄未, are they even Chinese?

Kristina-Maria


----------



## IDK

Yes...
They are: qi4 muo4, meaning "not yet" or "not quite".


----------



## 皮皮鲁

just 待续/dai4xu4   which is commonly used to link chapters in a literary work or episodes of a tv series.


----------



## BODYholic

Actually I would use 待续 too.


----------



## xiaolijie

> Actually I would use 待续 too.


待续 means "to be continued" and is therefore slightly different from "not yet finished". What's wrong with using 未完, 没有完, 不完, etc. ?


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> 待续 means "to be continued" and is therefore slightly different from "not yet finished". What's wrong with using 未完, 没有完, 不完, etc. ?



Yes, you are right if you are referring to direct translation.

But it is not idiomatic for Chinese speakers to say 这个故事还没有完成. It sounds a bit strange. It is obvious that online dictionary was used to translate 'finished' to 完成.

In Chinese, we said 这个故事还没有完结 (I prefer 这个故事还未完结). It is still a mouthful of words. It sounds even better if 故事待续 which is short and sharp.

完成
- I don't want to say one can't use 完成 on (writing of) story. It's rare though.
- 完成 is commonly used in projects, assignments, operations & etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## IDK

那「結束」呢?

這故事還沒有結束。


----------



## paddycarol

标准用法：（未完待续） or （待续） 
-------------------------------------
通常都和括号一起用。


----------



## paddycarol

idk said:


> 那「結束」呢?
> 
> 這故事還沒有結束。


 
-----------------------------------------
你的问题比较复杂一点。

电影里会用：剧终（常见上个世纪60-90年代）
电视连续剧：全剧完
长篇小说等：全文完、大结局等等


----------



## fffa4lulua

I support the version of 未完待续 also。

btw, 呵呵,
this is the first time I hear 迄*末* for 还沒有。 Merci!
(or 迄*未*? Kind of confuse, because I'm unable to type 未 as ㄇㄛˋ,muo4，maybe is just the Taiwanese system's difference)


----------



## garywolf

In some context it could means “走着瞧”which means i will revenge on you someday.


----------



## ofriendragon

1. Either "这个故事迄完" or "这个故事不迄完" is not correct. 
If you are watching a series, for example, and you want someone to stay with for those next ones, you can say: "呃，后面还有呢"。 Even on this occasion, "这故事还未完结" still sounds odd.

2. We usually say "这故事还未完(结)" or “走着瞧” when we will revenge on someone someday just as garywolf mentioned above.


----------



## ofriendragon

a second thought

If there are things bad that happen one after another, then at a particular stage, when the situation appears to be controlled for the time being, you can also say " 这故事还未完(结)" --- you are worrying about or predicting or even gloating that the situation might become worse.


----------



## ofriendragon

to be continued = 未完待续


----------



## ofriendragon

...and you want someone to stay with *you *for those next ones..


----------



## vicky2009

小说（novel）：完结（finished），未完结（not yet finished）
故事（story）通常用结束、不结束即可。或者讲完没讲完。例如：这个故事还没有结束。或者：他还没有讲完这个故事。这个故事还没有讲完。
未完待续是比较书面或正式的用法。
其实上面几个动词也可以通用。
“迄完”没有这么用的。


----------

